# Vizio E55-E1 Smart T.V.



## Bobzter69 (Apr 26, 2018)

When I run the Wi-Fi, watching Netflix,etc. I turn off my wi-fi and when I look at the settings on the T.V. it shows that there is a full bars, ready to go signal showing on my TV. I live in a rural area ,no nieghbors and whatever room I watch T.V. in shows up on my settings on the T.V. e.g. Living Room and full wi-fi . But if I click on it,, it says connected no internet. This is wierd!! I even took the Wi-Fi apart ,cord etc. No power,no nothing and it still shows?? Anyone else ever heard of this?


----------

